# Need face mask that doesn't fog my readers!



## Rylsngrd (Oct 6, 2018)

Infuriated me now that I have to use readers in the shop for close up work… and what's not close up?! But every mask I have no matter how tight to my nose it is, still fogs my glasses. Anyone have a sure fire product or tip to help me out. Thanks


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Just bought a pack of SOFT SEAL V FOLD FILTER MASK + at woodcraft. Seems to work pretty good if silicone seal is folded down inside the mask properly. Claims 99% filtration at. .1 micron. 
3 for $8.99. Straps fit around ears, not your head.
There was another type, but only I think it only filtered to 3 microns, not very safe.


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

I just bought something just this evening being mentioned in the "Deal Of The Day" forum posting. Would this work?
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001VY3ACE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00__o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## BlueRidgeDog (Jan 2, 2019)

I use this and don't get fog and I have to use glasses for near vision at this point too.

https://www.amazon.com/GVS-SPR457-Elipse-Respirator-Medium/dp/B07N16N8R6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1548810645&sr=8-16&keywords=3m+dust+mask


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

subscribing for info, i didn't think there was such a beast, my kingdom for a non fogger.

Rj in az


----------



## Mainboom (Jan 24, 2019)

i have this shield and the no fog still does fog alittle


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

I use the 3m Quick Click half mask and wear bifocals that hang low. Only time I get fogging is when mask is not tight enough over the nose. Normally the hot air is expelled down and out? 
watching


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

From everything I've heard and read, if you're using a respirator (as opposed to a regular old dust mask), if you're getting air coming out, it's either not tight enough or it doesn't fit correctly.

As far as a fog free dust mask (as opposed to a respirator), I do not know of any that don't fog. I don't have bifocals, but I do wear glasses all the time and usually a pair of safety glasses over them.

I'm in the market for a mask that doesn't smash my handlebar mustache without spending $300. Admittedly, there is a very low demand, so no one makes one. But I have some ideas…


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Are you asking about a face shield or a dust mask?


----------



## Rylsngrd (Oct 6, 2018)

Hey guys, thanks for all the info! I am looking for a mask not a face shield as the shield still gets fogged up. I am going to take CaptainKlutzs advice and not use medical masks or the like anymore. I purchased the one recommended by BlueRidge since it seemed like a cheap and easy test to see if it would work for me.

I'm not a pro, just a hobbiest with a great shop… but also getting old and short tempered… lol. so when I cannot do what I need to do safely it gets pretty frustrating. I am sure hoping this is the answer I was looking for!


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

The 3M 7500 series respirators are great masks. They are a half-mask. You won't fog your glass because they seal really well. Not saying you can't work up a sweat between your eyes and the glasses. But that's a glasses issue, not a mask issue.

The 3M 7500 come in three sizes, so you have to research it a bit to figure the best size. For a man, if your head is remotely large, get the large size. If your head is smallish, probably get the medium.

The nice thing about these masks is the filter cartridges are replaceable and you can use different types. I mostly use the P100 for dust, but they also have ones to filter volatile organic vapors. These work amazingly well. Great when working with stuff that would otherwise make you woozy such as contact cement.

I find this mask to be very comfortable to wear. I often forget I have it on and continue to wear it even when I don't need to.


----------



## Kirk650 (May 8, 2016)

Years ago I bought a Triton low pressure face shield and hood. The air filter and air pump hangs on a belt at the waist. No dust at all and it won't fog. But you can't scratch your nose, and don't hang the air suction at the small of your back if you have flatulence. Trust me on that. I wear it when I'm making clouds of dust sanding on the lathe.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

> ....and don't hang the air suction at the small of your back if you have flatulence. Trust me on that.
> - Kirk650


CRYING laughed so hard…..


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

+ 1 for the 3m quick click comfortable and easy on and off, but every time I forget to put it on for a "quick" sand, my wife comes around the corner and yells at me…


----------



## Rylsngrd (Oct 6, 2018)

so, i got the one BlueRidgeDog recommended and could not be happier. the air flows in/out the front and has very good flow so its not pushing air out the top into my glasses. It was much more enjoyable working in the shop. Thanks to everyone who helped.


----------



## Bluenote38 (May 3, 2017)

If you have a Dive Shop (as in SCUBA Diving) near by, stop in and pick up Anit-Fog (wipes or spray). It will keep your glasses from fogging in most all conditions. It is also available at most industrial and production supply places or online at MSC or Uline.


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

This is what I use and works quite well, no fog. They have them on sale often. Check the clearance. larry

https://rzmask.com/


----------



## TravisN (Jan 15, 2019)

> I use this and don t get fog and I have to use glasses for near vision at this point too.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/GVS-SPR457-Elipse-Respirator-Medium/dp/B07N16N8R6/ref=sr_1_16?ie=UTF8&qid=1548810645&sr=8-16&keywords=3m+dust+mask
> 
> - BlueRidgeDog


I purchased this mask a few days ago because of this thread. Tired of using the cheap disposable masks pictured in my profile. I haven't tried it out yet because it stinks to high heaven, but I assume the odor will pass with a few days of airing out or a wash in warm soapy water.

I also found I wasn't wearing my safety glasses like I should because the air coming out of my disposable mask would fog them up. I had to push them off my nose so far that they weren't fulfilling their intended purpose anyway. Looking forward to solving two problems at once


----------

